# It's Tillandsia ionantha time



## GuRu (Sep 9, 2011)

Late summer is the time for *Tillandsia ionantha* to bloom. Here are the latest photos of some diffenrent clones:

*Tillandsia ionantha (the normal form)*, I've been growing this clump for more than ten years now)







*Tillandsia ionantha* (another clone)






*Tillandsia ionantha 'hazelnut'* This was plant was a gift of a friend he collected it in Mexico.





I've been growing few more 'hazelnut' forms, the smallest with a size of 1 - 1.5 cm.

*Tillandsia argentina* (I bet nobody guesses where it comes from !!


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow the the purple flowers on the first one are awesome. The pink yellow purple contrast is spectacular.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! All I can say is: Beautiful!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 9, 2011)

Great! I could never grow Tillandsias...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Look at that color!


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2011)

We love these.
Yours are very showy.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my! How wonderful!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice! I love Tillandsias!



W. Beetus said:


> Great! I could never grow Tillandsias...



Can you grow Spanish moss?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice blooming!!! I esp. like Tillandsia argentina, it looks rather compact!? And did you get it from / in Argentina or from a german nursery!?  Jean


----------



## GuRu (Sep 10, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> .... I esp. like Tillandsia argentina, it looks rather compact!? And did you get it from / in Argentina or from a german nursery!?  Jean


Jean, I purchased it from a German nursery. I assume it is a seed grown plant and has never seen his home - Argentina!


----------

